# New TR2 Title



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

We had are club trial this past weekend and Jetta recieved her TR2 with a score of 88. We did have some issues with the wind after each corner so she came off the track twice but she came right back on and got both articles. With the help of my TD I have been working on slowing her down and her restarts after the articles and corners, she has improved GREATLY. Jetta will be 6 next month and still works like a 2 y/o. I am VERY VERY proud of my girl and the improvement we have made getting her ready. 

Another thing I am happy about is I FINALLY have pics of Jetta tracking. Thanks Chris for these great shots. These will be framed to add to her other pics.


First leg



















2nd leg



















Nailing the second corner










Last leg











Me, Jetta and the judge. I swear when you need to put on layers of cloths it sure makes you look alot bigger then you really are. LOL


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Denise and Jetta... that's GREAT!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the new tracking title!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!







Job well done!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Congrats Denise and Jetta!! That is awesome! Love the pictures too







Gotta love the focus Jetta has on you in that last picture. You guys are an awesome team!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Denise!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats again GIRLS!!!!









You and Jetta make a great team and I agree, those pics should be framed. She has her nose deep in the ground and her corner looks perfect in that one picture. The grass looks kinda dead, so I bet it was tough to find the track there.
WTG Team Denise and Jetta!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!! You goys look great!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations Denise!!!!!!!!























Lee


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupCongrats again GIRLS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, actually the field was fabulous


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

A HUGE Congrats!!!!! What a team!!

Tina


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations Denise and Jetta! Enjoyed the photos.









Cathy


----------

